# Network Protocols & characteristics



## Wozzer (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello all, 

I'm stuck on another question - Here is the question, tell me if Im going in the correct direction.

1.	Most network protocols carry out a number of similar processes often called characteristics. Name FOUR other processes or characteristics that most protocols have.

Would one of those characteristics be to do with corrupted or improperly formatted messages (error correction) ?

Thanks,

Wasley


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm stuck on another question - Here is the question, tell me if Im going in the correct direction.
> 
> ...




Most protocol's consist of some sort of CRC (Cyclic redundacy Check AKA: Error Checking) checking within their packet, or container of how they ship their data and or information out.

Take a simple frame for example:  [Senders MAC|Recipients MAC|DATA|CRC]
 If the CRC check's out OK then the frame get's process through, if it is not, it get's rejected and request's the frame again from the Source.

Each protocol, if it's sending data will have something like this.  But some won't...Take UDP for example.  UDP doesn't request to see if the data was recieved, and establish's no connection.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Compression, error correction, encryption and routing or something? Or am I getting the question wrong?


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers guys. Im pretty sure your on the right track Dan.#

Im have an assignment due in tomorrow and because of the lack of teachers, we havent been explained what all of this means.

So im trying my best to research ....

We've got to go through the protocols, NOS, components in a network, OSI model, etc.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Cheers guys. Im pretty sure your on the right track Dan.#
> 
> Im have an assignment due in tomorrow and because of the lack of teachers, we havent been explained what all of this means.
> 
> ...



Lol Look's like Dan got it, I thought you had the other 3 and were asking if Error Correction was one.


If you need help with any of that let me know, im a Networking Instructor.I have a ton of material on OSI, NOS, and all the networking components if your interested.


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> If you need help with any of that let me know, im a Networking Instructor.I have a ton of material on OSI, NOS, and all the networking components if your interested.



Thanks 

Im hoping to be a Network Administrator, Im going to Uni in 1 year but I don't feel as if I know as much as I need to know to go to uni due to the lack of teaching staff, etc. My lessons at college this year have been very poor.

Never mind


----------

